# west virginia jourymans test?



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I am taking the test next month codes are no prob for me the only thing I am worried about is the calculations can any one help me and tell me what type of questions they are to help me study better


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

Look into Tom Henry calculation book, Ohm Law book and transformer book.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Good Luck !!!!!!! ( really ) let us know how it goes


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

sparkie2010 said:


> Look into Tom Henry calculation book, Ohm Law book and transformer book.


There is a whole book on Ohms Law? Geez, just write it on the bottom of your shoe.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

haha E=I/R everything else can come off that. Never can memorize all the power ones though :001_huh:


----------



## sparkie2010 (Sep 15, 2009)

lol, however it also has voltage drop calc


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Calculations = box fill, conduit fill, dwelling/non-dwelling load calculations, derating conductors, motors, ampacity, parallel conductors, and electric oven cooking equipment. 

Just a small portion of the journeymen's examination. :brows:


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

Annex D is a good place to start.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I just took the ICC journeyman test, admind my parsons view. It had very few true calculations on it. It did however have the box fill and the ohms law calcs. It did also have a noodle feeder size calc.


----------



## wvwirenut (Apr 24, 2009)

It's been a long time since I took it ('95), but there were only 5 calculations. Resi loads, and wire sizing were the ones I remember.

You may want to call American Contractors Exam Services.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

well I test in a hour or so.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

modified electric said:


> well I test in a hour or so.


 
Good Luck, were are you testing at?


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I tested in Martinsburg


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

That's were I took my test at a VOTECH school. Was a long hard test.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

west virginia has a test ? when did they start doing inspections ?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I took the second round of testing in West VA, I want to say late 80's early 90's.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

it was a fairly easy test the virginia test is harder. from what I have been told


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We must have taken different test I thought the VA test was a cake walk, nothing to it. The West VA test I took was 75% fire alarm questions. Something I NEVER work on.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

not a single fire n the whole alarm ? o the test


----------



## ricoreece1 (Jul 6, 2009)

I recently took the Oklahoma jman test. If its psi it might be the same format... if its not a masters there was hardly any true calculations in it, even tho it says calculations, it was nothing that required me to do alot of math. With that said, the most important thing was speed. Using the glossary is KEY, but use the page numbers and flick through the bottom. Itll help your speed. Try not to go by the code references like 340.17, they're a little slower to find. And the glossary gets pretty detailed on the sections, be ready to use it to target the area the question is asking.

And also check out mike holts website. He has videos over commercial calcs, motor calcs, fill calcs, etc. almost everykind dealing with electricians. I watched a good part of relevent videos from his site and knew how to do about every calculation in the code book by the time I was ready to take the test. I maybe used the knowledge I gained from it 2 or 3 times.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

got my test results back today I passed


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

modified electric said:


> got my test results back today I passed


Congratulations


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

thank you

next question
Do I have to take a test in V.A. or can I just recip. to V.A.?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

modified electric said:


> got my test results back today I passed


:thumbsup:


----------

